# So excited about Beyond Basic training at Warrenton Kennel Club



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so excited about going to the Beyond Basic class being held by Warrenton Kennel Club starting in January. We start on January 7th. It should be a blast. They will be teaching sub-novice equivalent commands as well as rally. Oh, I can't wait!:hyper:


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I just saw this. I know you have had a hard time finding individual classes that are timed appropriately for you and without having to travel long distances. I hope this fits your needs. I am excited for you and Mercy. I truly admire how you continue to follow your passion.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Class delayed a week due to deep freeze*

I was so excited about this class! Now, I will have to wait another week to start due to the deep freeze. :yuck: Well I will stay home and have more and encore of Christmas tomorrow night with hot cocoa and peppermint pie!


----------

